# Cobalt SS Brembo brakes for Cruze?



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

Different bolt pattern between the two, so that's a little snag, but, brembo made a big brake kit for GM's Cruze Z-spec, usually if a company does that they end up releasing something in the future.


----------



## groovyjay (Feb 14, 2011)

Insane_ECO said:


> Different bolt pattern between the two, so that's a little snag, but, brembo made a big brake kit for GM's Cruze Z-spec, usually if a company does that they end up releasing something in the future.


Thanks for the information. I think I need to look else where for brakes then.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

brembos would be great but until they make a rotor in the right bolt pattern we're all out of luck...


----------



## dubecruzen (Apr 28, 2011)

*redrill brake rotors*

if you cant find rotors in the proper diameter/ width/ bolt pattern to work with the ss brembo's perhaps you should get cobalt ss rotors re-drilled by a machine shop....not that expensive a solution easy and common for machine shops. just a thought.


----------

